# 2 weeks till harvest



## CasualGrower (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey guys & gals,
Just a lil eye candy


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 4, 2008)

i like that kinda candy..... nice job my friend......


----------



## kubefuism (Sep 4, 2008)

Enjoy that my friend... and I'm a little jealous.  What strain am I looking at?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 4, 2008)

* :farm: Purty :aok:  Very Purty :aok: :aok: *


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 4, 2008)

She is just a lil bag seed...  Blooms eveywhere... Just she doesn't make them big.


----------



## kubefuism (Sep 4, 2008)

cool i'm also on bag seed.  waiting for the trip north for seed shopping.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 4, 2008)

looks stinky.


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 4, 2008)

Yea this is gonna be my last big grow with this girl...  Next grow I am gonna bloom out my two mothers from her.  Might even try to reveg one of them. and then I will start some better genetics.

I am looking at getting 4 strains to start.. Big Bud, Cali Orange Bud, White Widow and maybe a Pure Purple Power.   all Nirvana strains from the Doc.

Maybe try and cross the big bud with the others to see what happens :hubba:


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 4, 2008)

Sweeet!


----------



## andy52 (Sep 5, 2008)

looks simply luscious.good job


----------



## rb2006 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks very good. keep up the good work!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2008)

*She's a looker that's for sure. :hubba:  Your doing a great job CG.  *


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 8, 2008)

_I can't believe it's not breeder!_


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 8, 2008)

very yummy!


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 8, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *She's a looker that's for sure. :hubba: Your doing a great job CG.  *


 
Thank you Very Much TBG.. Coming from you that is quite a compliment.


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 8, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> _I can't believe it's not breeder!_


 
Yea a buddy of mine pulled a few seeds out of some killer that he had.... She may have some genetics, but the othe seeds that I got from that lot were all ove the map as far as phenos were concerned... some were very sativa some a good mix... 

The main reason I am not gonna keep her to breed is cause she hemied a bud or 2 on the last grow... Though I did stress her pretty hard.  She just is not totally stable...  

I will keep one of the two mothers after I flower them out and re-veg her... Just in case my seeds I have ordered are bad or something else happens...


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 8, 2008)

More pics to come late today.... She is finishing up very nicely this go around... I think the addition of the cal/mag  has helped he to retain a lot of the foilage through the finishing stages...  Some yellowing but no where as severe as the last couple grows.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 8, 2008)

what is your expected yield from those girls ?????...ballpark


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 8, 2008)

Defreakinlicious!


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 8, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> what is your expected yield from those girls ?????...ballpark


 
I never really weigh... but last grow I got 6 well packed mason jars and this grow vegged a bit longer and looks to be about twice as much.....So in the neighborhood of a dozen mason jars.. Maybe 1.5 oz per jar..


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 8, 2008)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Defreakinlicious!


 
TYVM Smokey :hubba:


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 8, 2008)

As promised.. a few more pics of the ladies...  About one more week to go... I scoped a few buds the other day and the trichs are mostly cloudy now, should start ambering this week.  Projected harvest will be next wednesday or thursday.

I did not pull the girls out fo pics today, that is why so yellow.... The lil Nikon I got does a pretty good job, but no amount of light filtering will take that yellow out in full exposure 8)

First few pics you can see them all trichy...
Then is the right side of the area and then the left..
Then a pic of a couple buds sticking out above the rest ..
and the last two are of the same bud, just with a different light exposure..

I find that if I can get close enough to the plant... Use the flourescent software filte and use the flash.. I can get a pretty good picture even under the HPS.... but most these were done at range and just zoomed in.


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 9, 2008)

Went through the same thing after fighting Mealy Bugs and Rootknot Nematoads with my last outdoor crop.  Got hit by both at the same time and I treated, but lo and behold, she died.  But before she did she started forming the same mold.  Sure is a shame.  Sorry Bruddah!


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 9, 2008)

hey do not forget to flush, on last 2 week of flowering  ether dip in fresh water or keep up with only water till 2 week is done,  they taste usually stinky danky if you not do it..


----------



## Melissa (Sep 9, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Went through the same thing after fighting Mealy Bugs and Rootknot Nematoads with my last outdoor crop. Got hit by both at the same time and I treated, but lo and behold, she died. But before she did she started forming the same mold. Sure is a shame. Sorry Bruddah!


 

i havnt seen him say mold on his plants ,,,have i missed something 

my mistake if he has 


looks delicious to me :48:


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 10, 2008)

Yea Melissa, I think he replied to the wrong thread... No worries though 8)


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 10, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> hey do not forget to flush, on last 2 week of flowering ether dip in fresh water or keep up with only water till 2 week is done, they taste usually stinky danky if you not do it..


 
They have only a lil dose of Micro nutes to finish on... I plan on Revegging a few of these babies this time around so i did not want then to totally cannabalize themselves.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 10, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> They have only a lil dose of Micro nutes to finish on... I plan on Revegging a few of these babies this time around so i did not want then to totally cannabalize themselves.


 
*:aok: excellent idea CG*

*I always have a hard time keeping the regenerated fans around for the whole grow...makes for easy trimming, but a harder reveg...I'm adding mg and a bit more nitrogen this time around to try to keep em green thru harvest :farm:*


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 10, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *:aok: excellent idea CG*
> 
> *I always have a hard time keeping the regenerated fans around for the whole grow...makes for easy trimming, but a harder reveg...I'm adding mg and a bit more nitrogen this time around to try to keep em green thru harvest :farm:*


 
Yea I have added Cal/Mag this grow and have noticed a HUGE difference to the ladies... They are staying MUCH greener this time and not eating themselves as bad.


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 10, 2008)

MMMMmmmmmm.  I just came out of the grow room with a nose full of that beautiful scent.... There is one thing about this girl... at about 4 weeks into flowering she starts to get a lil skunky and it gets pretty potent smelling up till 7 weeks or so.  and then during the last couple weeks the smell changes immensely.  She starts to get sweet and very citrusy.  I cannot tell what citrus smell there is.. Lemon or and orange.  I think it might be more of a sweet lemonade.  But man-o-man she smells TOTALLY AWESOME!!!!.. I will post some more pics in more natural color tomorrow... They are asleep now.


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey eveyone... well I did a lil work today in the garden.  I had to work on my Mamas today... basically I gave them a full water change and nuted them up for some growth because I whacked on them today.. had to whack off some damaged tops from my lil white fly infestation..... Thanks to my wife's tomato plants that we will not say anymore about... but I have had some white fly problems in both my Veg room and my bloom room.... the Bloom room is not too bad, but for some reason they were rough on the mamas...So I got the mamas set up to get ready to be thrown into the bloomer with 6 very lucky ladies about to be harvested and then revegged....see if I can get as much bud from 8 girls as I can from 12 on a single blooming.

I wanna get some fast growth to start so I can take a few cuttings JIC the reveg thing doesn't work well with this strain.

Here are the mamas... I have them in 3 gallon buckets DWC atm....
Nuted with Botanicare (of course)
Grow
Cal-Mag
Liquid Karma
Hydroguard


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 11, 2008)

A little more eye candy... I think I am gonna harvest this weekend.....

I also have something a lil wild going on in here... a few of the plants have buds where some of the calyxs have opened and almost look like a lil petal  bursting out....  I thought maybe it was a hermie.. but  there is no pollen.. looks kinda neat though.. 

 Enjoy

Just look at some of those profile pics... TOTALLY Loaded with buds )


----------

